

Daring Fireball with comments - baxter
http://daringfireballwithcomments.net/

======
ugh
Isn't Hacker News Daring Fireball's comment section? :)

(Either those comments are a bad attempt at satire or they perfectly
illustrate just why Daring Fireball doesn't have comments.)

~~~
tjogin
Wouldn't that make it a really good attempt at satire?

~~~
eli
No, they're mostly just dumb. Just because it makes a point doesn't mean it's
good satire.

------
baxter
A quick search led me to [http://shawnblanc.net/2007/07/why-daring-fireball-
is-comment...](http://shawnblanc.net/2007/07/why-daring-fireball-is-comment-
free/)

I have to say that I think Daring Fireball is better _without_ comments. I
presume that this site was set up without John Gruber's consent. This raises
the question: Is this a spam blog?

~~~
DougBTX
_Is this a spam blog?_

Not in my opinion. For me, the defining characteristic of a spam blog is
copied content _surrounded by adverts_. This design stays true to
daringfireball.net, to the point that it still has ads from the Deck with DB
referral links. So no, not a spam blog.

~~~
baxter
I tried to verify that the adverts used the same code, but I couldn't. Looking
again I see that they do still use "DF" as the referral code, so I guess they
aren't making any money from this. I take back my "spam blog" accusation! :)

------
IrfaanC
Oh my, are the comments _terrible_. It's like folks are posting nonsense, just
to prove John Gruber right. :P

There's some weird synergies between this and the conversations about comment
quality kicked up by Engadget temporary shutting down their comment system.

------
jsz0
Unless you have a community really focused on good discussion with readers who
treat each other with respect it's pointless to solicit comments on the web
these days. It just drags down the quality content. I think it's difficult for
writers to not be influenced by this small vocal minority who use web comments
as an outlet for their mental health problems. Most of these comment trolls
are no different than a crazy homeless person ranting & raving on the street.
They just want an outlet.

------
pvg
Looks like it was done by a John Casasanta who apparently runs MacHeist.

------
zackattack
I actually registered urlcomments.com for this purpose. That way, people could
have daringfireball.urlcomments.com, or maybe kottke.urlcomments.com.

I really wish kottke opened up comments on every post. When he does, it's
quite spectacular. e.g. <http://kottke.org/08/06/survival-tips-for-the-middle-
ages>

